# Dear V.I Controllers



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 11, 2013)

Dear V.I Controllers, 
Recently, I have witnessed a surge in negative attitude towards the world that is this place. Just wanted to share some thoughts on various random and sometimes very misleading posts and ramblings.............! 

I started making music many years ago when I was about 13 or so. Luckily, we had a grand piano in the boarding school in India that I was fortunate enough to have access to (thank you parents!). 

From there on I went to study abroad in the UK. I studied some music for 4 years and it was during the second half of that period that I came across this forum. 

To say that I have learnt a ton of stuff from here is an understatement. Perhaps in many ways, I learnt a lot more here than I did in university. Some of the members (you know who you are!) really came forward with a selfless attitude towards sharing knowledge without any sort of intention of return. Some of these guys are at the top of their game and they carry years of experience and chatting with them is wonderful in that it also throws a light on the historical perspective of things. 

Please be gentle and cautious when possible. Do not destroy this place as it really is a sort of sanctuary for many of us. Nobody here wants to make bad sample libraries or write terrible music. The world can be harsh enough out there and this forum can sometimes make you feel connected or that it is all relevant and not random!

If you do not have anything constructive to say then don't just ramble for the sake of saying something. It is easy and takes just minutes to type something where you do not ever have to see the other person but remember that many of the members here carry a wealth of knowledge - knowledge that is free and many of them are willing to share! That is the real treasure - not cubase or the latest sample library. Though, they are a treasure in their own way. 

If you have a serious issue with a company or a person, there is always this nice little option of sending a private message  

Of course, I am nobody to say what anyone should or should not do but then there is something called 'common sense' and I think that it must be used at all times!

Ask for help - don't berate fellow members/musicians/developers. It is ok to say that you don't know something and ask for help.

Understand that many of them work very very hard and if you do not understand something fully, please hold on before you pass your 'Final' judgement. 

All in all this place is very enjoyable and full of talented and vibrant members but we risk loosing it all if we act foolishly or without understanding the basic spirit of this forum. 

If you do not make a lot of money that does not mean something else should be cheaper or even in some cases that it 'could' be cheaper. Getting talented people involved costs money and if you are really good - things will happen. It is only a matter of time. And we must submit ourselves to the art and be selfless in our pursuit of music. You must give to it, its proper due without expectation of any rewards. 

When we started doing music, it was never about the money then why should it be that way now or ever again? 

Try to help when you can, update posts with findings when you can and be open minded - you may learn a thing or two in the process. Many of us (including myself) are very inexperienced and young (well, that is changing fast). It is too early to form strong opinions about everything. Be truthful! No point talking about analogue if you never had an opportunity to work with such equipment. I was one of them and waited, saved up to buy something and then made up my mind. 

It takes years to gather information, learn, perform etc and then perhaps - may be if we are lucky, we can understand what is going on with so many things to do with music and make up our mind.

You get the point I suppose! 

Sorry for the random post but just wanted to share my thoughts. 

I addressed it to V.I Controllers - which is all of us! We all make this place what it is and what it will be in the future - together!

Thank you everyone for making this place kick-ass so far 


Tanuj.


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 12, 2013)

great post tanuj


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 12, 2013)

Right on, Tanuj.
+1


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very well said Tanuj. 

I have learned so much from this forum and it's members and the developers here are awesome in providing us excellent products for our music. 

Cheers


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 12, 2013)

o-[][]-o


----------



## RasmusFors (Dec 12, 2013)

Good post +1

I found this forum nearly a year ago. I love this place because it's one of the few music forums where you actually can have a proper discussion with working professionals. Other musicmaking forums seems to have been run over by 14 year old "pro producers" making "dope ass beats".


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you Tanuj. 

Though a noob here, I guess I know what you mean - I've been on some others forum the last decade...


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 12, 2013)

RasmusFors @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> Good post +1
> 
> I found this forum nearly a year ago. I love this place because it's one of the few music forums where you actually can have a proper discussion with working professionals. Other musicmaking forums seems to have been run over by 14 year old "pro producers" making "dope ass beats".



Agreed. I've been here less than a year myself and have learned so much. Time to get the negativity off of this forum. I have seen it shift in the last few months to getting worse and it's kind of sad. My biggest pet peave as of late is someone posting negative comments in a Commercial Announcement that a developer pays for the right to post up. Those funds help support VI Control. If developers start leaving , Vi Control will not be the same place. 

*Fact *: I hear about product updates , new products , future products and special discounts here on VI Control from hours to days before the official announcement is made. Let's not allow others to ruin this for all of us.

We should all agree to just ignore the sh*& comments from now on and not add fuel to the fire. The more we ignore them the faster they will go away. 

I intend to be a VI Control member for years to come and want it to continue to be a valued source of information, help and knowledge .


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

I must be missing a lot of threads. I haven't seen much negativity around here. I have only seen people writing about how there is negativity.

Maybe I do not come here as often as I think? That cannot be possible though.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 12, 2013)

Dan , I've been looking at some of these negative comments and they are being changed by the poster to say something else after the backlash comes. That's why you may be missing some of these , but there are also some on VI that do get offended easily too.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> Dan , I've been looking at some of these negative comments and they are being changed by the poster to say something else after the backlash comes. That's why you may be missing some of these , but there are also some on VI that do get offended easily too.




Oh. Makes more sense now.


All good. Hope this place stays the way it is. Love hanging out here.


----------



## ETMuz (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm with ya


----------



## homestudiomusician (Feb 18, 2014)

Completely agree. This is a great forum - I've learned so much already in my short time here.


----------



## Dynamoe (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll drink to that o-[][]-o


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 5, 2014)

Amen brother!


----------



## TheWildToad (Mar 7, 2014)

Been here for literally a few days and have had nothing but helpful, positive advice and feedback from people who definitely know what they're talking about. I hope to graduate to a position of knowledge where I can give back from my own experience and plan on being a member here for a long, long time. 
A lot of people come in here with serious issues/questions with a lot of $$, time, and energy on the line and I think the respect with which they are treated is a rare thing on today's 'net. Sadly, medieval knights couldn't troll-proof their bridges, and forum users today cannot fully troll-proof their favorite sites. 
That being said, for all those who encounter malicious or misleading information in their travels through V.I. Control, don't respond to it, no matter what, and the trolls will lose interest and go elsewhere. That's the best (and first) bit of advice I can offer on here.


----------



## J:H (Mar 18, 2014)

I think problem is the general attitude in comment fields all over the internet, just look at any youtube flamewar, but thats probably something everyone is aware of and prepared for it, probably hurts a lot more when you let the guard down where the atmosphere usually is friendlier, like here.

V:I is a incredible resource and a great forum!


----------



## stevee lambert (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Tanuj!
Well I've only just this last few minutes started to communicate on the vi-control site, and yours is the second of two positive exchanges that are my first two experiences. Your words were a delightful uplift to read, and such a positive inadvertent welcome, for anyone, including me, joining an online creative society.
Simply put, sharing whenever we can, without worry, is what the greatest part of living is all about; anywhere in this world, and hopefully, any other worlds out there!
As creative musicians, we are universally taught that.......as we "listen" and "play".
Ciao4now
Steve


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to Vi-Control Stevee!

I am sure you will have a great time here! Lots to learn all the time 


I am glad you found my post positive, that's what it is about. 


Have fun!


Tanuj.


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 1, 2014)

Good thread. Though I think J:H is right in that it's enemic to the internet. I recently heard a gag that went something like this: 

If you went back in time 100 years and told someone that in your pocket you held a device that could access the depth of human knolwedge, and could interact with anyone in the world, they wouldn't believe you. If you told them you mostly used the device to watch movies of kittens and argue with strangers, they might. 

As to VI-Control, I think one of the things that makes it so great is that it's an open forum moderated with a light hand. It also has some seroius musicians (as in, Oscar winning and nominated composers) that appear now and then, among many others who have likely forgotten more than I'll ever learn. I try to keep that in mind when posting.


----------



## stevee lambert (May 5, 2014)

Well written Tanuj...it helps for all to be reminded...positivity leads somewhere!

Steve


----------



## wanmingyan (May 5, 2014)

vibrato @ December 12th 2013 said:


> Dear V.I Controllers,
> Recently, I have witnessed a surge in negative attitude towards the world that is this place. Just wanted to share some thoughts on various random and sometimes very misleading posts and ramblings.............!
> 
> I started making music many years ago when I was about 13 or so. Luckily, we had a grand piano in the boarding school in India that I was fortunate enough to have access to (thank you parents!).
> ...



Thank you for the post. It is a message that remains to be heard by the entire internet community and I hope that everyone would read your message and learn!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 28, 2014)

I just sent 10 bucks to Russ after reading this.
Ankyu


----------



## markstyles (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Tanuj:

That is a great post... I myself find that after playing music for 55 years (started when I was 10). All the experiences that make me, manifest itself in the music somehow.. little things.. I mean to say I couldn't make the music I make now, without the 100,000 things that have happened to me in life. The good, bad, interesting, boring, etc..
I watched an interview with Bob Dylan, (somewhat recent), where he said he'd have no clue on how to write a song like he did when he was 20.. I realized I was somewhat in the same place. The knowledge we've gained always starts us from a different perspective, we had when younger. I'm not talking about arranging, or harmony knowledge, really it's our state of being at the point.


----------



## markstyles (Feb 17, 2015)

Good points: I look at it, as their are lots of musicians here ranging in skill level.. Yes positive re-inforcement is always good..

I went to art school, where 'critiquing' was a very essential part of the process. What we did was point out a strong point, and complement it.. On a weak point, we would suggest, 'perhaps you might have'.. 

And after you spend some time here, you get the 'atmosphere' of what is here. I go to one site, where the quality really varies.. No one mentions , "hey man, you can't hold a pitch".. it is all complements.. I go to another site, were there are some really competent, and snobby composers.. I've gotten some 'relentless' comments.. which also had some merit to them.. True the poster could have been a lot more polite.. instead of condescending. But i've been doing this so long.. someone's insults couldnd't hurt me ,, I've heard it all.. 

I believe it is in the benefit for people to be polite and constructive.. If something really 'sucks' to you, just don't comment.. The world is way too negative at this point.. Let this be a joyous place, where there is positive energy.


----------

